# Videos on Making Concrete Mountains



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had several request on videos on how I make my concrete mountains.
I have two videos with the 3rd one coming ,which includes coloring.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Part 2 Video


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d37NtVqRx1k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe I missed it somewhere, but I'd like to see the process of putting mud on the mesh and sticking the molded piece to it. If you can, please.

Also, instead of starting with the gray mix, have you ever considered adding the dry coloring to the wet mix. They did that on the area around our pool such that the end result was a light brown, which goes all they way thru. Then when you do the scratching process the color is all the way thru the mix. And do the same when making the molded pieces.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mickey thanks for asking, as I am doing the video, I always try to think of everything needed, without making 
the video too long and boring. Thanks for asking about that, I wet the back of the molded concrete, place around
3/4" of mud on the back of the piece and lay it on the wire mesh, There will be from 1/2"to 2-3" of mortar between the joints. 
Yes coloring can be added as you mix up the mortar, the reason I don't, is it adds extra cost to the product that will never be seen. My cost estimation on coloring is between 2-3 times more costly to apply to all the mortar mixture. Mixing up 50 sacks of mortar a season will make a noticable difference in the cost.
In 6 years of mixing concrete, I have not had an issue of mortar mixture chipping off leaving exposed uncolored
cement. 
For me, my coloring cost is around 150- 200 dollars per year. 
But your comment is accurate, and thanks for asking.


----------

